# Dog's bedtime prayer



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Now I lay me down to sleep,
> The queen-size bed is soft and deep.
> I sleep right in the center groove
> My human being can hardly move!
> 
> I've trapped her legs,
> she's tucked in tight,
> And here is where I pass the night.
> No one disturbs me or dares intrude
> Till morning comes and I want food!
> 
> I sneak up slowly and it begins
> My nibbles on my human's chin.
> She wakes up slowly and smiles and shouts,
> "You darling beast! Just cut it out!"
> But morning's here and it's time to play
> I always seem to get my way.
> 
> So thank you, Lord, for giving me
> This human person that I see
> The one who hugs and holds me tight
> and shares her bed with me at night!


( can anyone relate by any chance? LOL)

Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG!! I LOVE it!! Gonna print it out and add a nice picture with my Mom's furbaby and then one with Pacino and frame them seperately!! How adorable!!
Thank you!!
Marie & Pacino


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

That's absolutely adorable and exactly what my babies do! Thanks for posting that, I'm definitely going to print it out too!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sounds just about right to me


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. that is soo adorable. Warmed my heart right up!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awwww....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

That is beautiful







and perfect for Scooby, I hope you don't mind Terry but this is what I did with it so I can frame it and put it on our bedroom wall.

[attachment=2256:attachment]


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

That looks fantastic seeing it imposed upon the photo! what a nice idea to make it part of the bedroom decor!Hmmm think I might do that myself! thanks for the idea!

Terry, Naddie and Angel Missy


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

That was nice. It is pretty much right on too. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> That is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww.. that was my idea to do as well!!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. I love it!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Love it :aktion033:Im going to have to try that with a picture of my three!


----------

